# Miracle-Gro & Emersed



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I was thinking of growing some foreground plants emmersed in a 10 gallon tank and was just wondering if Miracle-Gro all purpose plant food would be good for macro fertilizing. Does anybody have experience with using it or have heard of experiences where people use Miracle-Gro in emmersed setups? Thanks


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I use it for mine, but my plants aren't in a closed system. They're in individual pots where I take the pot out of it's water holding container, fertilize allowing the excess to run out the drainage holes, and replace it in the container. I've always been concerned about salt buildup affecting the plants.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It's relatively cheap and readily available.

I have some hydroponic fertilizer from some years back. I've noticed that addition of micros with this helps significantly when growing pond type plants in tubs. I think it should be closer to what emersed plants need when compared to terrestrial plant food, so let's compare labels:

*General Hydroponics FloraGro*
20-10-50
Total Nitrogen (N) 2.0%
0.5% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
1.5% Nitrate Nitrogen
Available Phosphoric Acid (P2O5) 1.0%
Soluble Potash (K2O) 0.5%
Magnesium (Mg) 0.5%

Derived from: Potassium Nitrate, Magnesium Nitrate, Nitric Acid, Calcium Nitrate, Ammonium Nitrate, Ammonium Sulfate, Ammonium Posphate, Potasium Phosphate, Phosphoric Acid, Potassium Sulfate

*Stern's Miracle Grow*
15-30-15
Total Nitrogen (N) 15%
6.8% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
8.2% Urea Nitrogen
Available Phosphoric Acid (P2O5) 30%
Soluble Potash (K2O) 15%
Boron (B) 0.02%
Copper (Cu) 0.7%
Iron (Fe) 0.15%
Manganese(Mn) 0.15%
Molybdenum (Mo) 0.0005%
Zinc (Zn) 0.06%
Chlorine, mac. avail 12.5%

Nitrogen from Ammonium Phosphates and Urea; Phosphoric Acid from Ammonium Phosphates; Potash from Muriate of Potas; Boron from Boric Acid; Copper from Copper Sulfate; Chelated Iron from EDTA; ahganese from Manganese Sulfate; Molybdenum from Sodium Molybdate; Zinc from Zinc Sulfate.

With the urea in Miracle grow, it might give you a green water solution to soak the base of your plants in  Any other comments from the in house chemists?


----------



## jbicb3 (Nov 23, 2005)

How does all this effect the fish? Or do you have fish in the tanks w/the plants?


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Years ago (before the great Barr and EI) I mixed a tablespoon of Miracle Grow to a gallon of water to fertilize all my planted tanks. Some may reel in horror but it worked. I used 1 teaspoon of the mix per ten gallons twice a week. It grew some nice plants and didnt hurt the fish. BTW this was in the 1970s. I have to give credit for this to my late wife (God rest her soul). She could grow a rock if it was green...Jim


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

re: harming the fish?

It depends upon the fish. Some fish can take just about anything (Danios, ...) while others are fussier (Discus, ...).


----------



## Bikepainter (Sep 23, 2007)

I used a teaspoon full when filling my 29 gal tank the other night, and then wondered later if that was a bad move or not.....I figured it would add trace elements to the water and substrate that would be good once I started adding plants....but then I thought "what about the fish I was planning to add"? Mostly Neons, and a corycat or two....maybe a peco.....dunno...the wife wants a variety....I just hope the miracle grow won't hurt them?? I've done a couple of 75% water changes since adding the Miracle grow and I haven't added anymore till I know if others use it or not?


----------

